# Life changes...



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

It's funny how your whole life can be turned upside down in 5 minutes. Tues at the doctors office my wife was diagnosed with breast cancer. The five minutes I spent in the office at the end changed life for both of us. Ironically three days earlier she had been walking the night away for the Relay for Life. 
We now face a long and winding road, to borrow a phrase, on the way to recovery. She has taken it pretty well, probably better than me. We start our journey tomorrow, and see where the road leads. She is strong and her health otherwise is good, we are optimistic that it can be beaten but we still have to travel the path to recovery.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear that.

I wish you and your wife the best of luck!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah, that's really sad! Hopefully modern medecine made some great prgress and it's probably easier to live and cure now! Hope you the best luck to pass thru it!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm very sorry to hear that and want to let you know that my family's thoughts will be with you. We dealt with the big C about 15 years ago and it's been all clear since. (knock on wood). I wish you all the luck. Stay strong.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

all the best paul... my cousin just beat breast cancer, it can be done...


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Very sorry to hear that news. My Step-Father is in a fight with cancer right now too. All the best to you and your family.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Best of luck PaulS!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for your thoughts, we believe it can be beaten also but there is still a challenge to get through. Last year she lost her brother and I lost one of mine to cancer so we are aware of what we have to do. Her message to the female members are " do the test " that was her decision and we are thankful she did.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

I hope she gets well soon.

Ask her doctor about flaxseed oil. I read somewhere that researchers have found that consuming flax seed oil may slow down the growth of breast cancer cells.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Paul, our thoughts are with you both...


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

sad to hear, good luck to both you and your wife.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> I hope she gets well soon.
> 
> Ask her doctor about flaxseed oil. I read somewhere that researchers have found that consuming flax seed oil may slow down the growth of breast cancer cells.


Thanks for the tip, my wife has been taking natureopathy courses and yes she has heard about this.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

So sorry to hear this news. Amazing how our everyday problems become (and really are) so miniscule when our health is facing new challenges. My thoughts are with you both. As a female I'm ashamed to admit that I've had a lab requisition for 'the test' in my purse for so long that it's dog-eared and wrinkled. I will go on Monday and get it done.

Did the doc connect you two with support groups in your area?


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

My best wishes to you and yours.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Our Doctor and his staff are amazing, always have been. My sister is on the exec for the cancer society so she has a bundle of info and support for us. Yes it is amazing how miniscule the other problems we faced are in comparison to this. We have lots of support from friends and it's times like these that bring us a little closer. 

Gilliangirl, don't forget the test it could save your life.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

My thoughts are with you both. 

Dave


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Strength and courage to you both , I'm sure it will be fine :smile:


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear that, major mojo sent and wishing all the best for you and your wife.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

sad news indeed but, I heard recently that medical knowledge doubles evey 5 years...not sure if thats totally accurate but cancer treatment certainly has improved a great deal and from what I understand a positive attitude is essential. I can`t really know how you feel but I can tell you members of my wifes family are cancer survivers so it`s not the hopeless situation it used to be. be brave, keep your chins up...this can be beaten.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Keep up your spirits as much as you can through this thing. Wishing you and your wife all the best and I certainly hope she beats this thing.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear that.:frown:

Hope she gets better.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

My thoughts are with you and your wife. This disease has become so widespread but it's also great to see a lot of people surviving it. One is my dad who went through it a few years ago. Come to think of it, in the 2 bands that I play in, there is a member in each band who is a cancer survivor. And this has led me to believe that the odds of overcoming it these days are a lot higher than it was even 10 years ago. 

Which reminds me, my fiancee needs to get her tests done.

Wishing the best for your wife. I'm sure she'll be okay.

Chito


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

my best thoughts are also for your wife , yourself and your family......keep positive.....and keep rocking....music is powerful medicine
Gerry


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Hard news Dude!! BUT - the medical profession knows so much more now than they did in the past. Both you and your wife have to fight it. Your role is so much more than you might think.
My wife has survived 2 attacks of breast cancer. The first when our daughter was 3 and when my daughter was 9. Our daughter is now 21 and my wife is doing good. The now annual check ups are times of severe stress and that is where I come in strong, comforting, supporting and loving.
That is now a new element of your relationship that I am sure you will handle just fine. Any time that your wife is feeling down or scared drop anythhing and everything you are doing and provide whatever your wife needs to buck up her spirits. Letting your wife know that you are there for her totally and unconditionally will help her over the rough patches. It also psychligically reinforces for her that she will not be alone in this fight.

Brian


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Be strong my friend, my prayers are with you both.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

My sympathies and encouragement to you and your wife.

Four years ago (almost to the day) they found a cancerous tumour growing from my kidney to my aorta. Three days later, the kidney and tumour were removed. Although my life will never be the same, I am happy to say that I am a survivor.

Your wife will be too.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Yeah, it's scary but remember - things are MUCH better today than even 10 years ago!

There's good reason to keep a positive attitude!:smile: Several of my friends are considered totally cured today.

The very best to both of you. 

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

When you get news like this, everything that seemed so important before falls to the side.

All the best to you and your missus. Hopefuly you'll both look back someday and realize that this was a positive turning point in your lives.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks all for the kind words. She knows that I am with her through this, we have always seen each other through a crisis. We had a meeting with here surgeon today and he has told her what is ahead for her. 
She is to have surgery on wed to remove the lump and then there will be a series of radiation treatments. They have come a long way with treatments for cancer and that alone makes her chances of beating this 
even greater. We are happy with the surgeon we have been referred to and this helps also. On another note she will be one of the first surgery patients in the new Peterborough hospital. The surgeon told us they were not scheduling surgey in the new hospital at this transition point but she was accepted by some twist of fate. Thank you whoever...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Been thinking about you guys all morning. Then I found this post.

You know where I am don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I am terribly sorry to hear of your wife's cancer. FWIW, my mom had the same thing almost 30 years ago and thankfully she is still around. I know it is easy for me to say but hang in there and I hope she beats this.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Well she had her surgery and has been recovering fine but we got news today that they had found cancer cells in three of the thirteen lymphs they removed so I guess we have a bigger fight on our hands. She will have to do chemo now and then radiation. They have a schedule of tests that she starts next week. Her spirits are still high and she is determined to win, I just hope I can keep the pace with her.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

It's uncanny that you would post this when you did because I was just wondering how she was doing.

Anyway, my mom beat cancer 3 times: she had breast cancer in both breasts, then a growth on her hand. It wasn't fun, but she got through. She lived to be a respectable 80 years of age and passed away in 2000 of a superbug that went through a Vancouver hospital (she'd gone in for a hernia operation). In other words, she won her battle with cancer 3 times, and passed away of something completely unrelated. 

Hang in there and know that everyone is behind you and thinking about you.
Edit: just to be clear, my mom had her bout with cancer just after I left highschool, around 1976-77.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I wish her and you all the best! It is a trying time-I know, I went through a bout of it in 2005, and came through OK (so far). If it's any help to know this, my sister-in-law and her sister both had double mastectomies and are both (seemingly) fee and clear after 5 years.
-Mikey
P.S. I totally agree with what bscott said-give her all the unconditional support you can muster!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for the encouraging words, my wife is a strong spirited woman, she has been my backbone for many years, now it's my turn and I'll be there.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Sorry to hear that, best of luck to both of you - I will rock out with my pink wristband; remote support!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

A quick update, we've been to a lot of appt's over the last 2 months and she has a multitude of tests done. The good news is there was no more found. She will be starting chemo in a couple weeks which will span over 5 months then 4 weeks of radiation. She will also have to do hormone treatments for a couple years but spirits are still high.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Sounds like good news.

I think most of us know someone who's had cancer--so we can relate in some ways.

Good to hear spirits are still high.
That helps a lot.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

I say a prayer of comfort and recovery, to the Creator, for your wife and you every night. It is such a trumatic experience. Be well.

Brian


----------



## soundhound6 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Life changes.*

Glad to hear some positive news.I wish the best for the two of you during this
stressful time.The power of the mind is truly a wonder!
I've been dealing with diabetes and hep c for over 10 years now ( I was even told by the top liver specialist in MB. that I would be dead within 4 years, If I refused to take "their meds" at a cost to me of $38,000!!)
I have always realized that I'm not alone on my journey,tho it didn't (doesn't)
seem like it sometimes.Know that there are many people out here who care and that you're not walking alone.God bless. Jan


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Best to you both and a speedy recovery... I've known a few ladies... 4 in fact... with breast cancer and the good side is all are doing well and have recovered.

Keep us posted and take care

craig


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I've been a long-hair all of my life, but I got a crew cut over the long week-end to raise money for breast cancer.

I hope it helps, good luck!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey Hamm I salute you.... If I had enough hair I'd probably consider it. In fact I could use a little....


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I've been a long-hair all of my life, but I got a crew cut over the long week-end to raise money for breast cancer.
> 
> I hope it helps, good luck!


Would love to see what you look like in that crew cut?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I've been a long-hair all of my life, but I got a crew cut over the long week-end to raise money for breast cancer.
> 
> I hope it helps, good luck!


Good for you Hamm. My friend here at work is doing the 60k walk for breast Cancer in a couple of weeks. We've been raising money all year for it..


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Would love to see what you look like in that crew cut?


I'll take a pic when I get a chance....

Andy


----------



## satch09 (Jul 26, 2008)

All the best Paul, I really do wish the best for both of you, keep being strong and things will work out.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Our lead singer's ex has found out she has breast cancer, unfortunately it looks like it is terminal. They are still friends and he was deeply moved by the news. We are doing a cancer benefit with 2 other bands in November and he is in the process of growing his hair out with the intention of shaving it off at the event for donations.


----------



## caaustin02 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hang in there, the both of you.
Best wishes for your wife and yourself.

Carl


----------



## 55dollarbill (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear, not very good with words, and I've never been around anyone with cancer, no one in my family anyways. But just remember to make the best out of what you both have in your lives right now. The future is going to come eventually, so make the best out of the present. Glad you caught it early though. I wish both of you the best of luck.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks again for all the good wishes. My wife had her first chemo treatment this week. The time leading up to it was very unnerving, you hear all kinds of stories how people react to it. The actual day once there was better, the staff was great and the enviroment relaxing. She breezed through it with a smile and good attitude, actually made others smile. So far she has been good, some fatique and some headaches but the nauseau is under control. I was amazed at how many people cycled through the clinic in one day. It seemed as if the cancer care area was the busiest section. That's scary...
She has five more sessions and then we move on to the next, she has been an inspiration to me through this whole ordeal.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

I've been thinking about you and your wife and wondering how everyting is going for her?? Hope I'm not prying too much.

Brian


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

She has been doing good, she has had three chemo treatments and has three more to go. Each one hits a little harder, the hair is gone and she suffers from what she calls chemo brain.. get's frustrated real easy and hard to think clearly sometimes. The next three sessions are different from the first three. Longer and a different string of side effects. She has got to the point where she dreads going back but stands tall. After this it's the radiation treatments. It seems the end of the first week and most of the second week are the hardest for her. But she is still working in her gardens and keeping things moving at home.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Paul,

I am very sorry to hear that, but please know that it can be beaten. Both my mother-in-law and her sister have beaten it. My husband's mom has been cancer free since 1995. Sending my positive thoughts your way.

Lynda


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Just stumbled onto this thread. Pleased to see that a) you two took decisive action and leapt into it head first, and b) she's receiving aggressive treatment in a prompt manner.

Two anecdotes. A cousin of mine was diagnosed with breast cancer about 20 months ago. She went through everything your wife is going through now and these past couple of months. Last month we attended the wedding of her daughter, and so did she. She had as much meat on her bones as she has ever had in her life and all her own hair back, and she looked absolutely radiant! Life goes away for a bit, but comes back again.

Which leads to the second, perhaps less impressive, anecdote. About 8 years ago I had a triple bypass. Now, heart disease is not breast cancer, and there were no chemo or radiation treatments. But you know, when your chest is held together by a couple of staples and you think you're gonna break into pieces if you have to sneeze or fart, you kinda wonder if life will ever be the same again or if it will ever return in a way that feels....certain. And now, that period where I couldn't walk more than 100 yards without having to sit down and medicate, and those few months when I thought my body had deserted me, feels like it was just a dream. It sure felt like an eternity then, but now it feels like this crappy gravel country road I got sidetracked onto for a couple of bumpy kilometers and now I'm back onto the beautiful blacktop of life. She'll get to feel that too. And it's a good feeling.

I'm looking forward to the happy ending on this thread.:smile:


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

my mom has just finished chemo and radiation for breast cancer and while it was a rough ride for all of us, it's looking good - i know what you're going through dude - be strong! - you and your wife will be in my thoughts


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Paul
Just saw this thread. 
Reading through it I was thinking "what could I say that hasn't already been said". Then I realised I didn't need to say anything new or different. Just join in with all here to give you my thoughts and best wishes in your struggle. It seems that you have a very couragious partner there. 
My brother had and beat cancer over 10 years ago. I know it can be done.
Chin up
Pete


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Been a while since I updated this, I'd like to thank all for the wishes and encouragement. It's been 20 weeks since my wife started chemo, she had here treatments at the new Peterborough Regional Health Center and I will say the staff there for here treatments were great. The chemo is some heavy stuff, she had the hair loss, and a multitude of other weird side effects. The one thing that remained was her spirit, she did what she had to and tried to keep on smiling. It's over for the chemo and she is starting to feel a bit better and have more energy day by day. Her radiation starts Jan 5 and lasts for four weeks. After that it will likely be another round of tests and hormone treatments. So far things are looking good and we are looking forward to the summer when it should mostly be over and the important part to her, she'll have hair. Again thanks everyone.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey Paul really nice to hear the update. My Sr in Law is coming along nicely (had a mastectomy last Dec) and is finally feeling really well. Good Luck I'm sure your wife will pull through..


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*health*

Don't we all take our health for granted, we are never prepared for bad news.

I remember years ago the one side of my wifes face went numb.. she seen her Doctor and he said i think u have had a stroke , go home and wait for the specialist to call you/
well the day seem like a week..sitting by the phone .worried sick.. turned out to be bells palsy.. the doctor should have never mention the word stroke.

Then 12 years ago my health started if fail. 6 long years of tests and worry., and worry , wondering what was wrong with me.well its Fibromyalgia. Not life threatening but life changing.Everyday is a challenge.The music keeps me going.

Not trying to make this post about Me, but i found out, the hard way,your health is number one..without it, nothing else means anything, not even a nice shinny Gibson.

I wish your wife all the best, and hope, everything works out well 

Rick


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Good luck to you both Paul.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

A final update, she had 6 weeks of radiation but now it's all over. She has routine follow ups for the next 5 years and then we'll know if she's cancer free. She is in good spirits and day by day gaining back a piece of what she use to be. Thanks again for all the well wishes.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Great to hear--I know someone who's gone through this process, and have heard about many of the same things your wife has gone through.

I don't know what it's like to go through myself, or to have my wife go through it, but you both certainly have my prayers and best wishes for the future.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Glad to hear Paul. Wishing the best for both of you.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

thanks for the update Paul.

My best wishes to you and your family


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Does that mean I won't follow you guys down the road to the clinic anymore? That's a good thing :smile:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

All the best wishes to the both of you. 

Dave


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

great news........hooray..........hmmmmn............spring in around 6 weeks...........here's hoping that the missus timing is in line with natures great renewal and that she is felling more herself soon..........all the best
Gerry


----------

